# Im looking for colleges that offer archery



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Go to insdecollege.com. This might help you. I am looking for a college to shoot in with a shotgun. I was surprised a lot of colleges now have shooting teams.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I think Stanford has a pretty big program...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What are you going to school for? That has a bigger say to where to go for both counts


----------



## JPainter (Feb 13, 2012)

To be a doctor.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

pretty sure THE OHIO STATE UNIVERSITY does


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Being from Virginia, the closest one with a very, very respectable program would be James Madison University. Texas A&M also has a very impressive program.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Go to insdecollege.com. This might help you. I am looking for a college to shoot in with a shotgun. I was surprised a lot of colleges now have shooting teams.


do you mean insidecollege.com?


----------



## spotargetfielde (Feb 8, 2012)

There's a college forum but they always answer your question with a question (fair warning).

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Good luck.


----------

